# spalted birch bowl



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

A friend gave me some white/silver birch way back in March 2012, and I just discovered the last piece. It certainly grew some character since then.

About 10" diameter, 3.5" high. Finished with a few wipes of Danish Oil then buffed with tripoli, white diamond and carnauba wax.


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

Wow, what figure, beautiful.


----------



## robhodge1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Love the figure and the clean lines of the bowl's rim.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

adot45 said:


> Wow, what figure, beautiful.





robhodge1 said:


> Love the figure and the clean lines of the bowl's rim.


Thanks :smile:

When I saw the figure, it reminded me of a ceramic bowl my mother used to mix cake and bread ingredients when she was baking. I aimed for how I remember the shape of that bowl.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

beautiful bowl :yes:


----------



## Wooduse (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a great bowl! Unbelievable piece of wood! You did a wonderful job.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nice bowl, gorgeous wood. :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

robert421960 said:


> beautiful bowl :yes:





Wooduse said:


> That's a great bowl! Unbelievable piece of wood! You did a wonderful job.





Dave Paine said:


> Nice bowl, gorgeous wood. :thumbsup:


Thanks everyone :smile:


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice bowl Dunc, always like spalted wood.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Thats a really nice bowl! Everyone's projects makes me want to run to the shop!


----------



## Gnardar (Nov 19, 2013)

Kudos! Beautiful bowl!


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi I dont turn bowls but from time to time there is posted a good looking bowl such as this one and I just have to comment. You have done the wood justice and a very pleasing form and the finish spot on well done.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I concur!! Very nice bowl and finish.
Can't add any better adjectives.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wonderful bowl! Like the cool shape with the rim, gorgeous spalted wood and the great finish. Great turning!


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

firehawkmph said:


> Nice bowl Dunc, always like spalted wood.





Travico said:


> Thats a really nice bowl! Everyone's projects makes me want to run to the shop!





Gnardar said:


> Kudos! Beautiful bowl!





Tambotie said:


> Hi I dont turn bowls but from time to time there is posted a good looking bowl such as this one and I just have to comment. You have done the wood justice and a very pleasing form and the finish spot on well done.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:





cuerodoc said:


> I concur!! Very nice bowl and finish.
> Can't add any better adjectives.





MagGeorge said:


> Wonderful bowl! Like the cool shape with the rim, gorgeous spalted wood and the great finish. Great turning!


Thank you all for your kind words :smile:


----------

